# Colonoscopy prep for hypoglycemics



## Browneyedgirl77 (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm wondering if there's anyone who's had colonoscopies who's also hypoglycemic? I've been told I need to have a colonoscopy done, but I'm extremely worried about the prep part the day before, since I suffer from hypoglycemia and going too long without solid food--especially protein--could be potentially dangerous for me. I tend to get extremely light-headed, dizzy, and weak if I don't get enough protein and ingest primarily carbs and/or sugar, and I've come very close to passing out on many occasions in the past in these kinds of situations. I discussed these concerns with the GI doctor who wants me to have the colonoscopy done, but he didn't really have any solutions to offer me. Are there any other hypoglycemics out there who could give me any advice? I've been searching the internet as well, and apparently colonoscopy prep is a common dilemma for hypoglycemics and diabetics who have to worry about blood sugar.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Beef or chicken broth may help with protein. Not the highest, but one possible help. Not sure about protein shakes.


----------



## bbrad_98 (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm hypoglycemic too and was extremely worried about this issue. I found this on a support group

http://www.healingwell.com/community/default.aspx?f=20&m=1552460

"I ate a large turkey sandwich (no cheese) just after midnight on Sunday night. I stayed up as late as I could so I could sleep late on Monday. I woke up at 10:00 and ate a protein bar that matched the ingredients of the ones I used to get in the prep kit. I discovered a drink called Isopure that is low carb (2 g) but high in protein (>40G). You have to get the expensive, ready to drink bottles, the powder isn't clear. I drank this along with Gaterade (for carbs) all day. Don't mix them, it's awful, and always drink the Isopure first. I kept drinking the Isopure/Gatorade throughout the prep and continued until about midnight, when I went to sleep."

First, I ignored the whole you have to fast for two days instruction. My colonoscopy was scheduled for Monday morning. I ate normally on Saturday, had eggs and toast for breakfast on Sunday morning, then ate chicken broth, ate full sugar jello and drank Gatorade or the the Isopure low carb, high protein drink (which you can usually find at vitamin places) any time I felt the least bit hungry. I stayed up late to eat a little jello just before the midnight deadline and I took a sugar packet with me to the doctor in case I needed it, but it was unnecessary. This worked well for me.


----------



## Jeanette Morris Rivett (Mar 5, 2016)

How did it go? Did you find any solutions? I am just like you are word for word. I have to have a colonoscopy. I suffer horribly if I don't eat. My entire body will shake, my hands tremble so bad I can't hold a pen to write. I break out in sweats. I get light headed and dizzy so bad. I have to have protein - solid food. I absolutely have too. My body won't survive this.


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

This is a useful bit for anyone who has a low blood sugar issue.

Coffee with sugar (without milk or cream) at Spleen-Pancreas Time (9:00-11:00 a.m.) is a therapy for hypoglycemia (low blood sugar).


----------



## kimmingh (Aug 12, 2018)

I, like you, was searching for help during the colonoscopy preparation. For my fourth colonoscopy my physician gave me a three day preparatory regime. I cried. I have had incapacitating migraines, tremors and extreme hunger pains in the past while preparing for the procedure. Day one stated only white rice, boiled potato and tea (no milk); day two, only tea and at 3 pm one liter of moviprep. On day three I was to take another liter of moviprep at 8 am with the colonoscopy at 4 pm. My hypoglycemia is extreme and I have suffered all my life (I am nearly 60). On the second day I found a box of lactose powder in the kitchen. It saved me. I swallowed a spoonful every three to five hours. My symptoms were mitigated and I basically only had cramping from hunger pains but the tremors and headaches were dampened. If you are lactose intolerant try maltose. Do not try fructose or glucose.


----------



## S M (2 mo ago)

I used the Isopure protein powder for my liquid diet. It did not cause any problems with my doctor seeing what they needed to.


----------



## Amanda Malachesky (5 mo ago)

I asked my son's GI about this as he has the same problem. Her suggestion was to do prep as an inpatient at the hospital with IV feeds. Too bad it would have cost an arm and a leg. We haven't done the procedure.


----------

